# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Udruga " DIJETE=NADA I RADOST RODITELJA"

## dijete je nada i radost

UDRUGA “  DIJETE = NADA I RADOST RODITELJA

                Telefon : ( 092) 2568-312 

                 e-mail : dijete.nada.i.radost.roditelja@gmail.com 

                info također na našoj facebook stranici : 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dijet...adost-Roditelj


                                           - O UDRUZI -                       


Udruga “ DIJETE=NADA I RADOST RODITELJA osnovana je krajem 2011 godine u Zagrebu . 

Osnovni ciljevi dijelovanja udruge :

- Edukacija o zdravim životnim navikama koje bi boglespriječiti razna oboljenja vezana za povečanu mogučnost i nastanak neplodnosti . Odgovornost roditelja za dijetetovo zdravlje od začeća pa nadalje , osigurati dijetetu zdravo okruženje ( nepušenje u trodnoći i prostiriji u kojoj se dijete nalazi ) . Pomoći budućim i aktualnim roditeljima da prenesu zdrave životne navike na svoje potomstvo . 

-  U sklopu edukacije o zdravim životnim navikama  nastojimo osvijestiti sveukupnu populaciju o štetnosti duhanskih proizvoda  i aklohola na zdravlje pojednica i društva . 
Nastojimo popularizirati život bez duhanskog dima , aklohola (zabranom emitiranja promidžbenih materijala na tv-u , čime želimo dati naglasak na štetnost istoga po zdravlje  i  plodnost pojedinca i društva . 

- Edukacija se odvija na edukacijsko kreantivnim radionicama  jednom njesećno ili po dogovoru sa suradnicima udruge  

- Pomoć  osobana suočenima s problemom ostvarivanja potomstva nastojimo uz pomoć “ fertility care” programa te napro metda liječenjapomoći da spoznaju  što sami mogu uz pomoć prirode napraviti u svrhu poboljšanja svoje plodnosti , začeća I rađanja zdravog dijeteta . 

- Nastojimo promovirati i dajemo težište što prirodnijem liječenju opčenito pa tako i problema vezanih uz neplodnost , dajemo naglasak na liječenje neplodnosti uz pomoć homeopatije  ( pripravci an bazi matićne mlijeći , propolisa te ljekovitog bilja )

  - Kada govorimo liječenju neplodnosti uz pomoć medicinski pomognute oplodnje ( u    daljnjem tekstuMPO ), vodimo se  načelima što prirodnijeg liječenja ,  pod time podrazumijevamo savjetovati da konzumiraju određenu vrstu hrane kao i pripravaka na osnovi propolisa i matične mliječi  u točno propisanim količinama i vremenskom periodu ( prije , za vrijeme i nakon postupaka MPO-a )



- Kroz rad udruge nastojimo našim članovima dati svu vrstu pomoći , psihološku  pomoć kroz cijeli  period liječenja . Psihološka pomoć i podrška prije , tokom i nakon postupakaMPO-a od velikog je značaja za uspijeh  same metode kao i dovršetka trudnoće te rađanja zdravog dijeteta . 

-	Naš rad i dijelovanje temelji se na suradnji  stručnajcima kako iz javnog tako i privatnog
sektora zdravlja , udrugama i društvima koja se bave specifičnim dijeloviam zdravlja 
( diabetes , prekomijerna tjelesna težina , ovisnosti o nikotinu i alkoholu , tumorskim oboljenjima itd.) a koaj mogu za posljedicu imati poremečaj reproduktivnog zdravlja I nastanak neplodnosti .U svom radu i djelovanju vodimo se načelom  “ bolje spriječiti nego liječiti .

----------


## tonili

Za početak možda nebi bilo zgorega naći nekoga da vam lektorira tekstove - ovo je zaista nečitljivo...

----------


## Gabi25

tonili slažem se

a autorici ne bi bilo zgorega pročitati pravila foruma

----------


## puntica

ja pak moram komentirati da tako maštovitu e-mail adresu nisam odavno vidjela 


> dijete.nada.i.radost.roditelja@gmail.com


totalno sam fascinirana ovim točkama prije i poslije *.i.*  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Točke čine bar adresu čitljivima.  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

A i link na facebook stranicu vam ne radi

----------


## mare41

mene bi zanimalo koji su strućnjaci ukljućeni u pomoč oko ljećenja neplodnosti

----------


## prima

> mene bi zanimalo koji su strućnjaci ukljućeni u pomoč oko ljećenja neplodnosti


 :Laughing:   ja sve brojim u tekstu oće li ikad pogodit

----------


## Cubana

Nepismenost kao otisak prsta  :Grin:

----------


## piplica

> Nepismenost kao otisak prsta


Baš.  :Laughing: 
Nadam se da opet imaju Ćet...  :Yes:

----------


## tonili

Cubana:



> Nepismenost kao otisak prsta


 :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

> mene bi zanimalo koji su strućnjaci ukljućeni u pomoč oko ljećenja neplodnosti


I mene.  :Smile:  Možemo li dobiti imena tih strućnjaka jer se stalno prića vrti oko njih, a svi su NN (da ne dođe do zabune, ne mislim na narodne novine).

----------


## Inesz

Cure, cure... nastavite samo komentirati prvi post...
Nasmijavate me, i smijem se baš, smijem se baš se smijem i neka boli rana od epiziotomije! 
Evo nama još jedne udruge nepismenih u kojoj članovi znaju sve o humanoj reprodukciji i medicinskoj oplodnji a ne znaju napisati smislenu rečenicu.
Svim tim udrugama poručujem-steže se remen državnog proračuna, nema novca za vas. 
Nema para. Embriji i bratske udruge-shvaćate lii? Nema para da ih muzete iz državng proračuna. Embriji i ostali, budući da se nećete opernatiti na našoj muci, bolje vam je da se ostavite ćorava posla.

----------


## mare41

piplica, pa šta si ti ćetala sa strućnjacima? ja sam i na ćetu molila da nas se ostavi na miru, pa molim i sad...
inesz, jel jako boli? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

nemrem bilivit da naša cijenjena vv ima cohones da se ušteka na rodu koju pljuje okolo i piše o svojoj udruzi. 
neki stvarno imaju obraz ko dno od cipele.
na žalost ima ovdje još onih koji su po ćetu dijelili savjete skupa sa cijenjenom vv pa su još jačeg obraza od nje...

----------


## dijete je nada i radost

Poštovani ! 

Satvili smo na vaš forum obavijest o udruzi u nadi da če biti barem malo raumijevanja , no vidimo da se i dalje vrte stare polemike , s toga od sada na dalje ne želimo ništa objavljivati o našoj udruzi , koja na našu veliku žalost ide kroz težak period jednim dijelom zbog ljudi kao što se javljanj ovdije , onih koji ne mogu shvatiti da svijet nije samo njima namijenjen . 
Što se tiće lekture , i pisanja dogode se gramatičke pogreške kada se po cijele noći radi , ući i sprema materijal da bih se udruga mogla predstaviti potencijalnim suradnicima i članovima. 
Kako se u posljednje vrijeme vode polemika oko zakona o MPo-u udruga se okrenula ka što prorodnijem ostvarivanju potomstva . Težimo tome da se kroz cijelovit i zdrav pristup prevenira nastanak  poremečaja koji dovode do neplodnosti .

----------


## dijete je nada i radost

nije da mi neznamo pisati , nego neki od nas noćima radimo , ućimo i usavršavamo se . 
Kada provedete par noći nespavajući , sasvim je normalno da se dogode gramatićke pogreške.

----------


## apricot

poštovana, koliko vas ima u toj udruzi?
je li ovo poziv da se zainteresirani priključe?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ne postoji umor koji bi opravdao ne razlikovanje ć i č
jel se negacija pise zajedno ili odvojeno :Smile:

----------


## apricot

nemojte trančirati tekst, to nikada nismo dopuštali, o kome god da se radilo

----------


## sweety

> Satvili smo na vaš forum obavijest o udruzi u nadi da če biti barem malo raumijevanja , no vidimo da se i dalje vrte stare polemike , s toga od sada na dalje ne želimo ništa objavljivati o našoj udruzi


Ja to ne razumijem.

Stavite reklamu na mjesto gdje znate da je dobar dio ljudi oprečnog mišljenja i kad vam izostane podrška, onda demonstrativno, ponašanjem primjerenijim maloj djeci, odbijate davati ikakve daljnje obavjesti o udruzi koju ste upravo izlagali.

Očekujete suosjećanje za "patnju" provedenu ostvarivanjem vlastitog cilja, a taj cilj bi trebao biti pomoć drugima  :Confused: 
Ne razumijem, tražite li pomoć od ljudi i njihovih iskustava ovdje, a pritom ih vrijeđate zbog njihovih stavova i tih istih iskustava?




Ne razumijem ovu temu, jer je reklama o udruzi ne provedena, link na željeno ne radi, a jedino što se primjećuje je ljutnja na ljude koje se pokušava informirati.  :Confused:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nije da mi neznamo pisati , nego neki od nas noćima radimo , ućimo i usavršavamo se . 
> Kada provedete par noći nespavajući , sasvim je normalno da se dogode gramatićke pogreške.


Da, kako da ne, nitko od nas nije nikad  imao neprospavane noći.
 Tko ne zna sa 20 ili 30 godina gdje ide č, a gdje  ć, i radi sve ostale pogreške, cijeli niz, neće znati nikad. No, ne trebate se opravdavati, ima ih nepismenih i na višim funkcijama, šta sad, tu smo gdje jesmo.

Osobno ne poznajem nikoga iz te udruge, ni inicijatoricu teme, niti ne zanima, dovoljno mi je pročitati da ranije djelovanje poznaju pinky i ostale cure, pa da se začudim ideji pojavljivanja na Rodinu forumu uopće.

A glede stotina parazitskih udruga koje žive na teret našeg proračuna, to je zasebna tema, strahota koja se događa godinama, čovjek poželi samo jednu veliku metlu, usisavač štoviše, da sve to pomete sa scene.

----------


## Inesz

> Poštovani ! 
> 
> 
> Kako se u posljednje vrijeme vode polemika oko zakona o MPo-u udruga se okrenula ka što prorodnijem ostvarivanju potomstva . Težimo tome da se kroz cijelovit i zdrav pristup prevenira nastanak  poremečaja koji dovode do neplodnosti .


Bio bi veliki doprinos svjetskoj znanosti i medicini kada biste vi iz vaše ili sličnih udruga otkrili uzroke neplodnosti!
Ako se baš tako intezivno usavršavate, ne trebaju nam liječnici, biolozi, biokemičari, farmaceuti, očekujem da ćete uskoro dobiti Nobela za odgovore na pitanja:
-kako nastaje, što uzrokuje, kako izliječiti i prevenirati: npr. endometriozu, policistične jajnike, primarnu amenoreju, preuranjenu menopauzu, zatim oligozoospermiju, azoospermiju, teratozoosperiju ili dijagnoze poput oligoastenozoospermije, oligoteratozoospermije...
ili na primjer:
-kako vratiti ženi jajovode koji su npr. odstranjeni nakon vanmateričnih trudnoća...

Očekujem od vaše udruge da uz toliki trud, mar, zalaganje, usavršavanje, znanje i stručnost članova svojih, riješi barem neke od gore navedenih najčešćih uzroka neplodnosti. Zapravo, očekujem da uskoro obajvite plod svojih istraživanja i usavršavanja u nekom od svjetskih časopisa znanstvenih koji se bave medicinom, biologijom, humanom repodukcijom. Svijet će vam biti zahvalan.

Ili barem objavite svoja istraživanja i novootkrivene spoznaje u nekom hrvatskom znanstvenom časopisu. Naravno, samo na standardnom hrvatskom jeziku, bez gramatičkih, pravopisnih i inih pogrešaka jer takvo što ne prilči vrhunskim intelektima kakve posjedujete.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nemojte trančirati tekst, to nikada nismo dopuštali, o kome god da se radilo


Šta to znači? Uletjela sam s postom prije, možda nisam smjela.

----------


## apricot

to znači da ne lektoriramo postove
molim vas da se odmaknete od toga, brisat ću svaki post na tu temu

----------


## Pinky

inesz, moj duboki naklon!

----------


## Dodirko

Ajme strašno..... Gđo V ostavi se toga. Rješavaj svoje probleme. Znamo da ih imaš i previše. Zašto ti je toliko bitno da stalno nešto organiziraš i istupaš pred drugima a u neku ruku i tebi treba pomoć?

----------


## apricot

evo, našla sam na FB
http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/savijetovaliste/

----------


## dijete je nada i radost

Poštovano osoblje foruma , trenutno nas nema mnogo i upravo iz tog razloga smo zatražili možebitnu podrušku vaše udruge ,ako je to vamaprihvatljivo naravno . 
Jedno što vas ovim putem molimo da se nekolicina osoba koej se ovdje ljavljaju suzdrže od neumijesnih komentara upućenih našoj osnivačici i predsjednici .

----------


## dijete je nada i radost

poštovana dodirko ovdije se nipošto ne radi o osobi koji vi spominjete a da se i radi o toj osobi tko ste vi da raspravljate o tuđim problemima . Mišljenja sam da je svijet dovoljno velik da svi možemo nešto raditi , da se ne treba nikoga omalovažavati .

----------


## dijete je nada i radost

Poštovana Inesz imamo pozitivna iskustva u lijećenju policistićnih jajnika uz pomoć prehrane na osnovi sirovih namirnica  uz dodatak propolisa i matićne mlijeći , kao što rekoh već mala smo ekipa i još se povezujemo sa ljudima koji su u ovom području daleko ispred nas , no bili su toliko ljubazni da nam pruže podršku u našem radu . Već sam napomenuo da se svi mi obrazujemo kako bih smo mogli što kvalitetnije raditi u udruzi .

----------


## Mojca

Poštovana članice udruge, molim da mi objasnite da li je brzopletost u pisanju koja rezultira silnim gramatičkim i pravopisnim pogreškama, uvijet za pristupanje vašoj udruzi, jer kako vidim, skloni ste mu i vi i osnivačica, odnosno predsjednica udruge. Hvala.

----------


## dijete je nada i radost

Ne radi se o bropletosti več o brzom tipkanju , povremeno bacim pogled na komentare i odgovorim s obzirom da se kontinuirano nešto događa oko mene . Biti ču toliko slobodan da kažem da je ideja a i udruga dobila podršku od dr.klaić .

----------


## Vrijeska

promijeniti FB adresu i napišite - savjetovalište
neće vas niti google pronaći ukoliko ostavite - savijetovalište

----------


## prima

apricot, ne zamjeri, radi se više o "otisku prsta" kao identifikatoru, manje bitno kako se manifestira

što me vodi sljedećem: je li dozvoljeno biti registriran pod više nickova, jedan službeni od udruge, drugi "za po doma" ?
jer ovdje se očito radi o klonu

----------


## apricot

prima, pa nisam ni ja s Marsa pala
ali ovo je procedura koje se uvijek držimo

----------


## Inesz

> Poštovana Inesz imamo pozitivna iskustva u lijećenju policistićnih jajnika uz pomoć prehrane na osnovi sirovih namirnica  uz dodatak propolisa i matićne mlijeći , kao što rekoh već mala smo ekipa i još se povezujemo sa ljudima koji su u ovom području daleko ispred nas , no bili su toliko ljubazni da nam pruže podršku u našem radu . Već sam napomenuo da se svi mi obrazujemo kako bih smo mogli što kvalitetnije raditi u udruzi .


Liječenje policističnih jajnika uz pomoć propolisa i matične mliječi?
Aha, ako dobro razumijem vaša udruga je zapravo reklama za proizvođače meda i ostalih pčelinjih proizvoda?

"Mala ekipa" koja liječi neplodnost? Imate li diplome medicinskog fakulteta, dozvolu za rad? Ako nemate  radi se o nadriliječništvu koje je kazneno djelo.

----------


## dijete je nada i radost

Poštovana Inesz kao što  sam i napomenuo s obzirom da smo nedavno osnovani još smo u radnim pripremama , pregovorima salijećnicima konvencionalne ali i alternativne medicine . Sto se tiće lijećenja na osnovi meda i mednih proizvoda tu imamo povratne informacije štoviše od lijećnika iz slovenije a i lijepe naše . U potpunosti shvačam vaš skepticizam , boriti se sa neplodnosti nije lako niti psihićki a niti fiićki s toga mi je posve jasan vaš stav prema našoj udruzi . Mi ne reklamiramo nikoga već smo naša iskustva pretoćili u rad udruge . 
Naši budući suradnici su lijećnici koji za to imaju diplome / fitoterapeuti/ farmaceuti , liječnici specijalisti . 
Jasno nam je da mnogi lijećnici zaziru od fitoterapije i holistićkog pristupa lijećenja , no naša udruga želi pomoći neplodnim osobama da prije nego li se upute u medicinski pomognutu oplodnju iskušaju na što prirodniji  naćin ostvariti svoje potomstvo . Svi članovi udruge su ujedno i nelpodne osobe neke od njih imju dogogodišnji staž na klinikama za humanu reprodukciju (pacijenti) , upravo te osobe su nam inspiracija za naš daljnji rad kao i naši divni liječnici i suradnici , koji su man ovijek na raspolaganju za sva naša pitanja ili dileme . 
Netko je postavio pitanje glede liječenja endometrioze i policistićnih jajnika na prirodan naćin , voljni smo vam na ta  pitanja odgovoriti ako bih ste bili ljubazni da nam date malo vremena .
Dakle mi sagledavamo neplodnost iz svih aspekata , pristupamo problemu na holistićki naćin i tražimo pomoć i lijećenje na što prirodniji naćin .Moram napomenuti da ne bih bilo zabune nismo u potpunosti odbacili farmakološko lijećenje već homeopatskim pristupom ( pripravcima) nadopunjujemo farmakološku terapiju .Dakle našim budućim korisnicima dajemo posebno pripremljenej jelovnike na osnovi sirovih i cijelovitih žitarica uz dodatak meda , propolisa i matićne mlijeći te pomno prepisanih suplimenata (vitamina i minetala) , pratit čemo ih od početka ulaska u postupke do okončanja istog . 
S obzirom da sam stekao dojam da vama taj oblik i način lijećenja nije prihvatljiv ne vidim razloga za daljnja obijašnjavanja našeg budućeg rada . Samo želim da se zna da udruga nije i nikada neće biti paravan za neke nezakonite radnje , želja nam je pomoći svima koji nemogu ostvariti trudnoču te da se teško ostvarena trudnoća održi zdrava i da se rodi zdravo čedo. 
Kada sam razmišljao dali otvoriti temu o udruzi na vašem forumu moram biti iskren da sam se dvoumo , s obzirom da je jedna osoba sa kojom blisko surađujemo imala velikih neugodnosti na vašem forumu , no kako se vodim načelom ravnopravnosti mislio sam da če se razviti neki vid suradnje , no očito sam pogriješio . Naj toplije vam se zahvaljujem  i ispričavam na ometanju vašeg forumskog prostora .

----------


## apricot

> upućenih našoj osnivačici i predsjednici .


po ovome bi se reklo da je otvaračica teme - žena




> S obzirom da sam stekao dojam...


a sada iza istoga nicka piše - muškarac


Poštovana/poštovani, molimo vas da odlučite tko je iza nicka, budući da ovakve stvari ne dopuštamo.
Hvalevrijedna je vaša inicijativa da poduzimate bilo što na nivou civilnoga društva, ali se bojim da ovaj forum nije medij na kojemu ćete naći podršku.

----------


## Snekica

> posebno pripremljenej jelovnike na osnovi sirovih i cijelovitih žitarica  uz dodatak meda , propolisa i matićne mlijeći te pomno prepisanih  suplimenata (vitamina i minetala) ,


Koristim matičnu mliječ od 2005., provjeren med (domaći - vrhunski - poznat u svijetu) od 2006., vitamine i mineRale, po preporuci liječnika, isto od 2006, čajeve od 2008. Trenutno sam 11 g. u braku bez djece i ukupno u 10. postupku (što s lijekovima, što bez). Kako mi vi možete pomoći s obzirom na dijagnoze iz potpisa?

----------


## BigBlue

> Dakle mi sagledavamo neplodnost iz svih aspekata , pristupamo problemu na holistićki naćin i tražimo pomoć i lijećenje na što prirodniji naćin.Moram napomenuti da ne bih bilo zabune nismo u potpunosti odbacili farmakološko lijećenje... 
> ...S obzirom da sam stekao dojam da vama taj oblik i način lijećenja nije prihvatljiv ne vidim razloga za daljnja obijašnjavanja našeg budućeg rada


Pitam se kako očekujete da nakon ovakvog odgovora osoba koja treba i traži pomoć pristupi vašoj udruzi?! 
Prvo naglašavate komplementarnost holističkog i farmakološkog pristupa, a nakon toga osobi kojoj je holistički pristup neprihvatljiv odbijate pružiti bilo kakvu daljnju informaciju. Mene ovakva isključivost "either my way or highway" u svakom slučaju odbija prema bilo kakvom daljnjem dijalogu kad je očito jednosmjeran.




> Kada sam razmišljao dali otvoriti temu o udruzi na vašem forumu moram biti iskren da sam se dvoumo , s obzirom da je jedna osoba sa kojom blisko surađujemo imala velikih neugodnosti na vašem forumu


Ovo me iskreno iznenadilo jer sam, u ovih nekoliko mjeseci otkad sam ovdje, dobila samo informacije, pomoć i podršku, pa vas molim možete li ovo elaborirati.

----------


## dijete je nada i radost

poštovana i draga Senkice ako mi date malo vremena napisat ču vam recept na bazi prirodnih sastojaka  za koji sam siguran da če pomoći vašem suprugu . uz ovaj recep je već nekolicima parova prirodnim putem ( bez mpo-a) ostvarila potomstvo .

----------


## Inesz

dijete je radost i nada,
vi ste zbilja genijalci! Imate recepte za mušku neplodnost?! Blago nama Hrvatima kad smo iznjedrili take genijalne terapeute. Cijeli muški svijet koji se boei sa neplodnošću  će nagrnuti u Hrvatsku  po te vaše čajne mješavine i recepte. Zamislite sve te milijune muškaraca željne čaja od našeg člana "dijete je radost i nada". 

kad nagrnu milijuni ljudi po izlječenje u Hrvatsku, masu deviza će ostaviti na noćenja, boravak u Hrvatskoj, a tek kad poplaćaju vaše čudotvorne čajeve i savjete, nema više krize i recesije.
Blago nama!

Premijeru, Vlado, prestanite smišljati izlaz iz kriza i recesija, evo rješenja za naše probleme i siromaštvo građana. 
Ovi  iza nicka "dijete je radost i nada"imaju čaj koji liječi mušku neplodnost!!! (samo, treba im još malo vremena da smisle kakva bi to čajna mješavina bila!)

----------


## vissnja

Sudeći po postovima na ovim temama
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/42988-S...=1#post2107269
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71778-P...=1#post2102712
ipak je žensko...

----------


## Inesz

ja sam žensko  :Smile: 
i ti draga vissnja, zar ne?

dijete je radost i nada, ne samo da ne zna pisati, već i ne zna je li muško ili žensko! ali, nema veze Oni imaju lijek za neplodnost!!!
molim te, proširi po Beogradu, da kod nas postoji čaj za mušku neplodnost. svi dođite kad dijete je radost i nada smisli kakav bi to čaj bio. naime, treba im malo vremena da sastave fromulu te čarobne čajne mješavine.

----------


## apricot

> poštovana i draga Senkice ako mi date malo vremena napisat ču vam recept na bazi prirodnih sastojaka  za koji sam siguran da če pomoći vašem suprugu . uz ovaj recep je već nekolicima parova prirodnim putem ( bez mpo-a) ostvarila potomstvo .


poštovana/poštovani...
molim vas da se suzdržite od ovakvih postova jer je ovo ili reklama ili nadriliječništvo
ili oboje

----------


## daddycool

zaključavam
autorici je zabranjen pristup
a neke od vas koje ste odgovarale autorici bi trebale preispitati svoje moralne vrijednosti

----------

